
Show HN: Microblogging for Outdoor Adventurers - dtougas
https://outsideways.com/about/
======
IAmGarrett
This is something I can definitely buy into. Currently, I go to 14er's.com to
look at trail reports but it's limited to just the 13ers/14ers of Colorado. My
friend took me to hike a trail my first summer in CO that had a 10-ft frozen
waterfall at the end of it. It was incredible and I've wanted to go back but
don't know where it is and have lost contact with the friend. Having an app I
could track those smaller trails in would fix that problem for me. By the way,
on your What's New page, you've spelled 'where' as 'were'.

edit: This would be great as an app so I can track stuff while I don't have
internet/data to use.

~~~
dtougas
Thanks for the feedback! More detailed locations and maps are in the plan, as
I would like to have that kind of stuff as well. For now all I have
implemented is basic place names.

There are a lot of niche outdoor sites. My experience is that people who like
the outdoors, like a lot of different places/activities. Why not have a site
that reflects that?

Typo fixed!

